
Philosophical Proof for the Human Soul - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2017/04/03/philosophical-proof-for-the-human-soul/
======
blacksqr
The flaw in the argument is that the author jumps from a conjecture that it
may be possible to achieve consciousness via mechanical computation, to the
assumption that all mechanical computation is consciousness. I don't think
that necessarily follows at all.

